# 自殺が精一杯の抗議



## Pavel Bond

そんな所長にしたら、自殺が精一杯の会社に対しての講義だったのかもしれない。
What is 自殺が精一杯の会社?


----------



## Flaminius

Alas, how inopportune that a sloppy Japanese writer tricks a serious unsuspecting student!

The _kōgi_ in your text should be spelt 抗議 (protest), not 講義 (lecture).  This predicate noun is modified by both 会社に対しての and 精一杯の.  You must understand that the two modifiers have no relationship within themselves.  The subject of the sentence is, naturally, 自殺.


----------



## Pavel Bond

A-a, thank you, now it's clear. The suicide was a mostly strong protest against the company.


----------



## Contrafibularity

The sentence is poorly written indeed, if it was written by a Japanese.

By changing the order of those two modifiers, however, it sounds much better to my ear:  
そんな所長にしたら、自殺が*[会社に対しての][精一杯の]*抗議だったのかもしれない。


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you!


----------



## graysesame

May I ask what the sentence means?
The google translate gives 
"If such a director was chosen, suicide may have been a protest against the company."
I think the translation makes sense but just want to have a check.

And one more,
そんな所長にしたら/そんな＊にする seems not an idiomatic Japanese. Google only found five sentences with "そんな*にしたら".


----------



## Flaminius

Xにしたら is a colloquial equivalent of Xにとって or Xにすれば.  They all have a common finction, which is “for X” in English.  For the director with his known circumstances (そんな refers to whatever things previously stated about the director), killing himself may have been his utmost protest to the company.


----------



## graysesame

The sentence also implies that he could, but he did not killed himself, doesn't it?


----------



## Contrafibularity

Hello graysesame, welcome to the Japanese forum!



graysesame said:


> The sentence also implies that he could, but he did not killed himself, doesn't it?


No, it does not.   かもしれない refers to the possibility of _his suicide being a protest against the company_, not the possibility of his killing himself.   Reading that sentence, I would never doubt he committed suicide.


----------



## frequency

graysesame said:


> The sentence also implies that he could, but he did not killed himself, doesn't it?


People are assuming why the 所長 has committed suicide. The assumption:


> 精一杯の抗議


----------

